# TravelTravelForum.com > Advertise At TravelTravelForum.com >  Permanent article

## travel

Your articles will be at:

http://www.traveltravelforum.com/content.php

max. 500 words, max. 3 links, max 2 images

Must be travel related

permanent article fee: $60


To order:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/websc...on_id=10804413

please pm or email your ad details after payment

----------

